# سؤال عن الزنا وحكمه فى المسيحية



## ولعة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

تقولون أنه لا يوجد فى المسيحية شيء اسمه حرام وحلال

وإنما تسمى لائق وغير لائق

من وجهة نظر المسيحية هل هناك عقاب يوم الدينونة للزانى الذي مات على الزنا وأصر عليه ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 8 
[q-bible] 
وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». 
[/q-bible]

نعم هناك عقاب للزناة حالهم حال الغير مؤمنين و الرجسين و القاتلين و السحرة و عبدة الاوثان و الكذبة, فنصيبهم الدينونة


----------



## ولعة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على استجابتكم

هنا النص ساوى بين الزانى "وقد يكون مسيحياً مؤمن بالفداء والخلاص" وعابد الأوثان فى عقابه .. أم لا ؟

نرجو الإفادة ..


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> شكراً على استجابتكم
> 
> هنا النص ساوى بين الزانى "وقد يكون مسيحياً مؤمن بالفداء والخلاص" وعابد الأوثان فى عقابه .. أم لا ؟
> 
> نرجو الإفادة ..


 

لا لم يساوي لكن وضح انهم سيعاقبون جميعاً بسبب خطيئتهم


----------



## ولعة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مافهتمه :  أن المسيحى المؤمن بالمخلص الفادي ومات على حب وإصرار الزنا .. سوف يدخل بحيرة الكبريت مثل من لم يؤمن بالمخلص الفادي...

إن كان ما فهمته صحيح .. أرجو توضيح الفارق


----------



## الحوت (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> مافهتمه :  أن المسيحى المؤمن بالمخلص الفادي ومات على حب وإصرار الزنا .. سوف يدخل بحيرة الكبريت مثل من لم يؤمن بالمخلص الفادي...
> 
> إن كان ما فهمته صحيح .. أرجو توضيح الفارق



*يا زميلة الحياة الابدية ينالها الانسان المؤمن الملتزم بتعاليم المسيح ..
اما بحيرة الكبريت فيدخلها من يكسر وصايا الله ويرتكب الفواحش .

مافيش حاجة اسمها مسيحي مؤمن ومخلص ويحفظ الوصايا يرتكب يزنى !

لو كان الانسان ملتزم لما يرتكب هذه الفعله ولو ارتكبها يبقى يتوب عنها وان لم يتب يدخل بحيرة الكبريت .*


----------



## ولعة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الحوت قال:


> *
> 
> لو كان الانسان ملتزم لما يرتكب هذه الفعله ولو ارتكبها يبقى يتوب عنها وان لم يتب يدخل بحيرة الكبريت .*



هذا هو قصدي
ماذا سيحدث له لو لم يتب على الرغم من إيمانه بالمخلص .. لا تقل لي لا يوجد إنسان يؤمن بالمخلص ويفعل الفواحش .. موجودين ..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> مافهتمه :  أن المسيحى المؤمن بالمخلص الفادي ومات على حب وإصرار الزنا .. سوف يدخل بحيرة الكبريت مثل من لم يؤمن بالمخلص الفادي...
> 
> إن كان ما فهمته صحيح .. أرجو توضيح الفارق





نعم..لان ايمانه مزيف..كيف؟
لان الذي يؤمن بالمسيح ينفذ تعاليمه ايضا...
مش يعني اقول انا مؤمن بالمسيح و اروح اقتلو اسرق و انهب و اظلم..و بعد كل هذ اتوقع ان اذهب للملكوت

فهذا زيف

المسيحي المؤمن لا تقال لاي شخص يقول انه مسيحي بالاسم

المسيحي الزاني ليس مسيحي حقيقي..انما مسيحي مزيف..لم ينفذ تعاليم المسيح..

المسيحي هو ذالك المؤمن بالمسيح* و المنفذ لوصاياه و تعاليمه *

الكتاب المقدس يقول

[Q-BIBLE]رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 2 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ. [/Q-BIBLE]

و ايضا المسيح قال

[q-bible]متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 21 «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. [/q-bible]


المؤمن الحقيقي...يؤمن بالمسيح..و ينفذ وصاياه ايضا...

ليحميك الرب+


----------



## الحوت (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> هذا هو قصدي
> ماذا سيحدث له لو لم يتب على الرغم من إيمانه بالمخلص .. لا تقل لي لا يوجد إنسان يؤمن بالمخلص ويفعل الفواحش .. موجودين ..


*
حيروح بحيرة الكبريت .

مافيش حد بيدخل البيت السماوي وعليه خطيه لانه مكان مقدس لا يدخله الا من يحفظ تعاليم الله ووصاياه ويعمل بها .*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> هذا هو قصدي
> ماذا سيحدث له لو لم يتب على الرغم من إيمانه بالمخلص .. لا تقل لي لا يوجد إنسان يؤمن بالمخلص ويفعل الفواحش .. موجودين ..



كيف يكون مؤمن و مخلص و يرتكب الزنى؟ لا حبيبتي مفيش..لان هذا نفاق و زيف

هنا نتكلم عن ايمان حقيقي و ليس مزيف..
فالمؤمن الحقيقي ليس هو من يقول انا اؤمن بالمسيح..فقط بدون تنفيذ وصاياه..
المؤمن الحقيقي المخلص...هو ذلك اللذي يؤمن ايمان كامل و صادق..
يؤمن بالمسيح و ينفذ تعاليم المسيح بما انه صادق بأيمانه و تعاليمه


----------



## ولعة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

وهل هذا العقاب أبدي ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> مافهتمه : أن المسيحى المؤمن بالمخلص الفادي ومات على حب وإصرار الزنا .. سوف يدخل بحيرة الكبريت مثل من لم يؤمن بالمخلص الفادي...
> 
> إن كان ما فهمته صحيح .. أرجو توضيح الفارق


 

الايمان ليس بالكلام, الايمان يغير حياة الانسان و طريقة تفكيره و سلوكه

لا يمكن ان اؤمن بشئ و انا لا اتبعه, لا يمكن ان اؤمن بالمسيح و لا اتبع تعاليمه و وصاياه!


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> ماذا سيحدث له لو لم يتب على الرغم من إيمانه بالمخلص .. لا تقل لي لا يوجد إنسان يؤمن بالمخلص ويفعل الفواحش .. موجودين ..


 


*عزيزي كيف حكمت أن هذا الانسان يؤمن بالمخلص وأنت غير ُمخلص ؟ !!*

*المؤمن المسيحي الروحي َيحكم في كل شئ ولا ُيحكم فيه من أحد*

كورنثوس الاولى 2 : 15 
وَأَمَّا *الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ* فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ *لاَ يُحْكَمُ* فِيهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ. 

*******************

*وهناك شئ لا تعلمه أنت كشخص غير ُمخلص بدم المسيح *

*أن كل مؤمن ُمخلص بدم المسيح له سلطان أن لا يفعل الخطية لأنه صار من أولاد الله بقبوله للمسيح*


يوحنا 1 : 12 
وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ *سُلْطَاناً* أَنْ يَصِيرُوا *أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 

*******************

*والدليل على ذلك ما جاء في الآية التالية *

متى 7 : 17, 18 , 19
هَكَذَا كُلُّ *شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ* تَصْنَعُ *أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً* وَأَمَّا *الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ* فَتَصْنَعُ *أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً* 

*لاحظ القول .... لااااااا تقدرررررر*
​
*لاَ تَقْدِرُ* شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. 
كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 

*الآية ُتؤكد أن الشجرة الجيدة تصنع أثمارًا جيدة ولا ُتلقى في النار*

*ولكل مؤمن أن يتأكد من كلام المسيح نفسه أن الشجرة التي ُتلقى في النار هي الشجرة الردية *

**** ولأن أصل الشجرة ردئ فإنها تصنع ثمر ردئ لذلك ُتلقى في النار*​

*والمؤمن الحقيقي لا يصنع ثمرًا ردئ لأنه مُتصل بالأصل الجيد ( المسيح )*

*******************

*وهنا الرسول يعقوب ُيأكد على نوع الثمر وينقلنا الى مثال الينبوع الذي يفيض بالمياه *

*فلا يوجد ينبوع نشرب منه ماء عذبُا ثم بعد قليل ُيعطينا ماءً مالحًا*


رسالة يعقوب 3 : 12 
هَلْ تَقْدِرُ يَا إِخْوَتِي تِينَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ *زَيْتُوناً،* أَوْ كَرْمَةٌ *تِيناً؟* وَلاَ كَذَلِكَ *يَنْبُوعٌ* يَصْنَعُ *مَاءً مَالِحاً وَعَذْباً*! 

*******************

*وفي حزقيال ُيعلن لنا أساس أعمال الروح الصالحة التي للانسان الروحي *

*وأعمال الجسد الردية التي يعملها الانسان الميِّت ذو القلب الحجري*


حزقيال 36 : 26 
وَأُعْطِيكُمْ *قَلْباً جَدِيداً*, وَأَجْعَلُ *رُوحاً جَدِيدَةً* فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ, *وَأَنْزِعُ قَلْبَ* *الْحَجَرِ* مِنْ لَحْمِكُمْ *وَأُعْطِيكُمْ قَلْبَ لَحْمٍ*. 

*******************

*والرسول هنا في أفسس يتكلم عن ما كان عليه المؤمن *
*وما أصبح عليه نتيجة لعمل المسيح الذي أهلنا الآب به لذلك*


أفسس 5 : 8 
لأَنَّكُمْ *كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً* وَأَمَّا *الآنَ فَنُورٌ فِي الرَّبِّ*. اسْلُكُوا كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ. 

كولوسي 1 : 12 
شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي *اهَّلَنَا* لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ، 

*******************

*لكن إن لم ُيبالي المؤمن بتعاملات الرب لإسترجاعه عن خطأ ما *

*فهناك تأديب بالضعف *
*ثم المستوي الأعلى التأديب المرض *
*ثم المستوى الأخير الرقاد ( الموت الجسدي تحت التأديب )*

كورنثوس الاولى 11 : 30 , 32
مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا فِيكُمْ كَثِيرُونَ *ضُعَفَاءُ* *وَمَرْضَى* وَكَثِيرُونَ *يَرْقُدُونَ*. 
وَلَكِنْ إِذْ قَدْ حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا *نُؤَدَّبُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ* لِكَيْ _*لاَ نُدَانَ مَعَ الْعَالَمِ*_. 

*فالمؤمن يُؤدب من الرب لكي لا يُدان مع أهل العالم الخطاه *

*******************

*لكن الذي ُيفرح قلب المؤمن السالك في النور أن له دائما *
*قوة وفاعلية دم يسوع المسيح ابن الله الذي ُيطهر من كل خطية*


يوحنا الاولى 1 : 7 
وَلَكِنْ إِنْ *سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ* كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، 
وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ *يُطَهِّرُنَا* مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. 

*المؤمن المسيحي الحقيقي غير مُعَد للنار*

*لأنه إن علا تراب العالم أرجلنا **فلنا كلمة الله التي ُتقِّوم سلوكنا *

*و ُتنظف وُتزيل ما علق بسلوكنا من سهوات ُفعِلت دون قصد*

*كما فعل المسيح تمامًا مع التلاميذ حين غسل أرجلهم*


----------



## أَمَة (25 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي المبارك فريدي
جوابك أكثر من رائع ويستحق أن اعطيك رأيي في ذلك

أتمنى على الأخ ولعة أن يقرأه بتأني ويحاول غور أعماقه
وان يعود للسؤال عما لم يفهم منه ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> هذا هو قصدي





ولعة قال:


> ماذا سيحدث له لو لم يتب على الرغم من إيمانه بالمخلص .. لا تقل لي لا يوجد إنسان يؤمن بالمخلص ويفعل الفواحش .. موجودين ..





طبعا رد الاخ المبارك (فريدي) كامل وواف وجميل 

ولكني احب اضيف جزئية صغيرة .....

يقول الرسول بولس :

(لانه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلّصة لجميع الناس 12 معلّمة ايانا ان ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر )
(تيطس 2: 11- 12) 

انظر ما يقوله الوحي المقدس 
ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة (لجميع الناس ) 
ولكنها (تعلمنا ) نحن المؤمنين ، ان ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية .

اذا ، النعمة ظاهرة للجميع مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين ، ولكنها تعلم وتؤثلا في حياة المؤمنين وتغيرهم الى ان يعيشوا بالتعقل والبر والتقوى .



و يقول الرسول بولس (مالايحتاج الى شرح ) :

( يا ليت الذين يقلقونكم يقطعون ايضا 13 فانكم انما دعيتم للحرية ايها الاخوة.غير انه لا تصيّروا الحرية فرصة للجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضا. 14 لان كل الناموس في كلمة واحده يكمل.تحب قريبك كنفسك. 15 فاذا كنتم تنهشون وتأكلون بعضكم بعضا فانظروا لئلا تفنوا بعضكم بعضا 16 وانما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد. 17 لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون. 18 ولكن اذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس. 19 واعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة 20 عبادة الاوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة 21 حسد قتل سكر بطر وامثال هذه التي اسبق فاقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت ايضا ان الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله. 22 واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان 23 وداعة تعفف.ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس. 24 ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء والشهوات. 25 ان كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك ايضا بحسب الروح)

(غلاطية 5: 12 - 25)


​


----------



## suf_ch (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مباركين بردودكم الوافيه والشافيه .. الرب معكم ..

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اما الذين سألون عن حكم الزنا في المسيحية​
فان الزنا هو شهوة جسدية والشهوة الجسدية عامة منهي عنها في قولة لا تحبوا العالم والاشياء التي في العالم لان العالم يزول وشهوتة معة 

فان المسيحية تحرم الزنا بل تحرم مخالطة الزناة واليكم هذا الم الهائل من ايات الوحي التي تبين هذا --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 15 العدد 29 أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَعَنِ الدَّمِ وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ». 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 21 العدد 25 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْأُمَمِ فَأَرْسَلْنَا نَحْنُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَحَكَمْنَا أَنْ لاَ يَحْفَظُوا شَيْئاً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ سِوَى أَنْ يُحَافِظُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَمِنَ الدَّمِ وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا». 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 9 كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الرِّسَالَةِ أَنْ لاَ تُخَالِطُوا الزُّنَاةَ. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 6 العدد 18 اُهْرُبُوا مِنَ الزِّنَا. كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ يَفْعَلُهَا الإِنْسَانُ هِيَ خَارِجَةٌ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْنِي يُخْطِئُ إِلَى جَسَدِهِ. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 2 وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 12 العدد 21 أَنْ يُذِلَّنِي إِلَهِي عِنْدَكُمْ، إِذَا جِئْتُ أَيْضاً وَأَنُوحُ عَلَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَخْطَأُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَتُوبُوا عَنِ النَّجَاسَةِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْعَهَارَةِ الَّتِي فَعَلُوهَا. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أفسس الأصحاح 5 العدد 3 وَأَمَّا الزِّنَا وَكُلُّ نَجَاسَةٍ أَوْ طَمَعٍ فَلاَ يُسَمَّ بَيْنَكُمْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِقِدِّيسِينَ، 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كولوسي الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 فَأَمِيتُوا اعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ: الزِّنَا، النَّجَاسَةَ، الْهَوَى، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ، الطَّمَعَ الَّذِي هُوَ عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 3 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: قَدَاسَتُكُمْ. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَا، 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العبرانيين الأصحاح 13 العدد 4 لِيَكُنِ الزِّوَاجُ مُكَرَّماً عِنْدَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَالْمَضْجَعُ غَيْرَ نَجِسٍ. وَأَمَّا الْعَاهِرُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ فَسَيَدِينُهُمُ اللهُ. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 أَيُّهَا الّزُنَاةُ وَالّزَوَانِي، أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْعَالَمِ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ؟ فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُحِبّاً لِلْعَالَمِ فَقَدْ صَارَ عَدُّواً لِلَّهِ. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*......................................*

اعتقد بعد كل هذا التوضيح ويصر علي ان المسيحية تبيح الذي يكون هو زاني فكريا ومستوجب علية حكم الزناة المذكور من الوحي


----------

